# How do I use shallots?



## lynnhilton (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi all,
My recipe calls for 3 large shallots and I've never used them before. Do I want the whole shallot or does that mean 3 bulbs? Thanks for the help.Happy Gramma


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2008)

It depends on the size. If they are small then use the whole thing as one. If they are large then each bulb can count as one. Shallots are one of those things that you usually do not need to be super precise in measuring.


----------



## lynnhilton (Nov 22, 2008)

What size is large for a shallot?


----------



## lynnhilton (Nov 22, 2008)

*shallot bulb?*

what size is average for a shallot bulb?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 22, 2008)

Lynnhilton - just use & consider each "clove" as one "shallot", regardless of size.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 22, 2008)

A shallot is covered in a brown papery skin - everything inside that skin makes up 1 shallot. I don't understand what you mean by "bulbs" .... here is a picture of 1 shallot:







The largest shallots I have run across are about the size of a golf ball, or a little smaller - most are smaller than that.

When substituting onion for shallots - 1 small yellow onion (a little smaller than a tennis ball) + a clove of crushed garlic is equal to 3 shallots.

Since the recipe isn't specific about an amount - go with what looks right to you.


----------



## attie (Nov 23, 2008)

lynnhilton said:


> Hi all,
> My recipe calls for 3 large shallots and I've never used them before. Do I want the whole shallot or does that mean 3 bulbs? Thanks for the help.Happy Gramma


Depends on where your recipe comes from Lynn
For us and throughout Asia Shallots, once called Eschallots, come in bunches, green like so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or sometimes dried and come in clumps of bulbs like so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sometimes we see them like so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but these are not to be confused with Spring Onions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as we have the choice of both. My favourite way of using green Shallots is in mashed potato or egg dishes such as an omelet as they are much milder than Spring Onions.


----------



## marigeorge (Nov 23, 2008)

I found some really large shallots the other day and the checker rang them up as yellow onions........I didn't notice it until I got home. There was a bit of difference in the price between onions and shallots!


----------



## black chef (Nov 23, 2008)

french shallots are good, but if you can get to an Asian market, buy some Thai red shallots - they are much smaller but they are very good.


----------



## bullseye (Nov 24, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> A shallot is covered in a brown papery skin - everything inside that skin makes up 1 shallot. I don't understand what you mean by "bulbs"



The shallots we get here look pretty much the same, but often are 2 "cloves" instead of one whole piece like an onion would be.  I agree, however, that shallot measurement needn't be exact; in most dishes they disappear, just leaving a mild and pleasant flavor enhancement.  I always figured that a recipe that called for one shallot meant the whole thing, regardless of the cloves.


----------

